# Treated myself to dinner and a haircut



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2019)

*For the day after my first "alone" wedding anniversary, treated myself to a haircut and dinner out.  Went to Red Lobster, and spent too much, but I enjoyed  it.

I do not do good selfies..but here is the haircut.  To give you an idea, my hair was just a fraction past my shoulders before the cut.  It is so fine and thin, I cannot keep it long.

*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm very pleased you managed to get through your first anniversary  without Rick, Marie, and you did the best thing for you, by getting out , going to the salon, and then having a lovely dinner.. 

You're going to  notice a big difference when you wash your hair, it'll be dry again in seconds..


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 8, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> You're going to  notice a big difference when you wash your hair, it'll be dry again in seconds..



That is right.  Simple is good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi Marie, I love Red Lobster!  Glad you got out and had a nice dinner.  I'll bet the new cut is easy to manage.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 10, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Marie, I love Red Lobster!  Glad you got out and had a nice dinner.  I'll bet the new cut is easy to manage.



Yes, it will be.  I never blow dry my hair, it is so fine, it dries quick anyway.  I like Red Lobster too.  A bit pricey, but it is not like I go every week or anything.  I would see me treating myself once or twice a year.


----------



## charry (Dec 10, 2019)

Good for you .....great haircut !!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2019)

I so glad you treated yourself, Marie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 10, 2019)

Marie5656 said:


> Yes, it will be.  I never blow dry my hair, it is so fine, it dries quick anyway.  I like Red Lobster too.  A bit pricey, but it is not like I go every week or anything.  I would see me treating myself once or twice a year.


I haven't been to Red Lobster in a few years.  Yes, it would be a great treat!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2019)

Glad you're being kind to yourself Marie, happy you enjoyed your dinner out and I like your new haircut!  It was good for you to do something special for yourself on your first anniversary without Rick......hugs.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2019)

I'm glad you are treating yourself well Marie. Haven't been to a Red Lobster in years. Before my husband died, I finally got tired of the hair thing and cut mine so it was actually shorter than his.  I have never regretted it.  So easy to care for.  And I cover my hair with scarves or hats when I go out in public anyway.  And think of how much your'll save on shampoo.  LOL


----------



## Catlady (Dec 15, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> And think of how much your'll save on shampoo.  LOL



I mostly agree with everything you said, short hair is easier to maintain, but then there's the higher expense of paying to keep it short.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 15, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I mostly agree with everything you said, short hair is easier to maintain, but then there's the higher expense of paying to keep it short.


Not for me Catlady.  I cut my own hair and it's quite easy to do.  Fine hair like Marie's is probably harder to do though.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 15, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Not for me Catlady.  I cut my own hair and it's quite easy to do.  Fine hair like Marie's is probably harder to do though.


I cut my hair too, haven't paid a hairdresser in at least 20 years.  My hair is down to the base of my neck (medium length).


----------



## bearcat (Mar 18, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *For the day after my first "alone" wedding anniversary, treated myself to a haircut and dinner out.  Went to Red Lobster, and spent too much, but I enjoyed  it.
> 
> I do not do good selfies..but here is the haircut.  To give you an idea, my hair was just a fraction past my shoulders before the cut.  It is so fine and thin, I cannot keep it long.
> 
> View attachment 84084*




I gave up going to the barber.  I have really completely given up caring how I look anyway.
I live alone, single, no friends. Despise my only living relatives, so why bother?
I simply purchase some electric clippers with variable comb attachments, and hack the hair away 
myself once in a while.   Also quit ironing clothes or worrying about things like whether my socks match.

I love the stunned look on snotty peoples faces when this disheveled dirty old man 
demonstrates that he is articulate and intelligent, despite appearances.


----------

